# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Klikgebit bovenkaak

## jorina

Heb 5 implantaten in bovenkaak en na 5 maanden een klikgebit.
Na rebasing al verschilende keren terug geweest voor pijnplekken en na 3 weken nog pijnplekken aan kaken bij kunsthars.
kan iemand raad geven weet niet wat er nog moet gebeuren. 
Jorina

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo Jorina,

Ik zou zelf geen idee hebben wat het verdere verloop is, maar heb wel een artikeltje met wat informatie voor je: http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?p=44186#post44186

Misschien heb je er iets aan?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Jorina,

Vervelend dat je rondloopt met pijnklachten!
Ik wil je best informatie geven, want vroeg al aan mijn papa (tandtechnieker en maakt oa wat jij in je mond hebt) wat het was, maar heb wel informatie van je nodig.

Zit jou klikgebit vastgeschroefd door de tandarts of kan je hem er zelf op en af zetten en weet je ook welk materiaal er gebruikt is? 
Het kan zijn dat er bepaalde drukpunten in jou mond zitten doordat het gebit te strak op je kaak ligt waardoor jij pijn krijgt. Als dat het geval is dan kan de tandarts daar wat aan doen, mijn vader heeft het over aan de onderkant iets wegslijpen...
Nouja ik hoop dat de pijn inmiddels minder is of dat je wat kan met mijn beperkte informatie! Sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## jorina

Hallo
Heb rond 1 implantaat als ik tanvlees beweeg dat het weggaat van implantaat
Ook naar kaakchirurg geweest heeft niets gezien.
De pijn was onderaan bij implantaat kon geen kwaad.
OOk moet ik een scan voor de pijn aan de kaken.
Tandtechnicus vond gebit aan achterkant te strak uitlopen.
Heb tandtechniker van nooit gezien.
Heeft iemand raad? Jorina

----------


## jorina

Heeft iemand ooit gehoord dat met een kunstgebit bovenkaak tanden of occlusie van tanden met een plastic onderbitje (bijtbitje) moet opgelost worden. Omdat ik pijn in kaken heb.
Groetjes Jorina

----------

